# My build, a work in progress. (W/ Q-View!)



## truckerbob (Apr 15, 2013)

I may have bit off more than I can chew, but here it is, in all its glory (So far).  Some of these pics are in my Roll Call thread, sorry for the doubles.













IMG_20130316_125043.jpg



__ truckerbob
__ Apr 15, 2013


















IMG_20130316_125059.jpg



__ truckerbob
__ Apr 15, 2013






39" diameter x 5' long, best I can figure, it is a 300 gallon tank.













IMG_20130317_182813.jpg



__ truckerbob
__ Apr 15, 2013


















IMG_20130317_191118.jpg



__ truckerbob
__ Apr 15, 2013


















IMG_20130323_153548.jpg



__ truckerbob
__ Apr 15, 2013






Grinding the paint off, and marking out the door.













IMG_20130323_154523.jpg



__ truckerbob
__ Apr 15, 2013






My son trying his hand with the cutting torch.













575072_620948504597800_54005992_n.jpg



__ truckerbob
__ Apr 6, 2013






Burning out the tank.













IMG_20130412_213740.jpg



__ truckerbob
__ Apr 15, 2013


















IMG_20130415_140732.jpg



__ truckerbob
__ Apr 15, 2013


















IMG_20130415_140740.jpg



__ truckerbob
__ Apr 15, 2013


















IMG_20130415_140720.jpg



__ truckerbob
__ Apr 15, 2013






The firebox is a 50 gallon hot water tank.


----------



## truckerbob (Apr 15, 2013)

Just so everyone knows, I am basing this build off of these plans:  http://www.compuvices.com/plans.shtml  Of course, I don't have access to propane tanks, so I'm making do with what I have.  That being said, I do have a couple questions for the smoke gurus. 

1, What category of smokers would this fall under? 

2. I have 2 2.5" bungs on the top of the CC.  Will they create enough updraft with a stack of reasonable length, or should I look at putting a single larger stack on the CC?

3. Is there any issue with making the door on the FB open outward from the top of the FB?  Most I have looked at open upward and toward the CC, Im not sure I gave myself enough room to do this.

4. Will fiberglass rope hold up to the temps on the FB at the door?  I have enough to do the CC door, but didnt think about the FB when I bought the rope.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## 05sprcrw (Apr 16, 2013)

Looks like a good start, as far as the questions I can't help too much.   I do have a concern on the size of the bungs I don't know if they will give you enough flow for sure. I would plug the numbers into the calculator and it should give you an idea of how long of a stack you would need using them. http://www.feldoncentral.com/bbqcalculator.html

The fiberglass rope might hold up it just depends on how large and intense of a fire you build.  you could have a firebox door open outward but that will be a real long door and you will need to have a lot of space for it to swing but it would be possible to do without any issues that I can see but maybe some of the more experienced pit builders know something I don't.


----------



## truckerbob (Apr 16, 2013)

05sprcrw said:


> Looks like a good start, as far as the questions I can't help too much.   I do have a concern on the size of the bungs I don't know if they will give you enough flow for sure. I would plug the numbers into the calculator and it should give you an idea of how long of a stack you would need using them. http://www.feldoncentral.com/bbqcalculator.html
> 
> The fiberglass rope might hold up it just depends on how large and intense of a fire you build.  you could have a firebox door open outward but that will be a real long door and you will need to have a lot of space for it to swing but it would be possible to do without any issues that I can see but maybe some of the more experienced pit builders know something I don't.


"Outward" may not have been the right word.  What I meant was to cut the normal firebox door, and instead of putting the hinges at the top, put them on the bottom of the door.

I have a feeling the chimneys are going to be a trial and error thing, I havent found a site that discusses dual chimneys.  I realize two 2.5" stacks arent going to move air as efficiently as one 5" stack, but who knows?  Using the calculator, my box is too small, and the opening is too large, but is is not a "traditional" RF smoker.  I guess time will tell!


----------



## rasimmo (Apr 16, 2013)

I think the FB door hinged at the bottom would be pretty awkward to close and be hard on your shins. Judging by the pics it looks like you can go a couple inches toward the CC from the top center of the FB and still have a functioning door.

If you run dual stacks you can calculate the volume of the two and check it against the calculator recommendation. If you are putting a reverse flow plate in with openings at both ends one stack in the center would probably work. There are a couple builds on here set up that way. One that I can think of is by Dragons Breath, you might want to check it out if you haven't already.

How much too small is the firebox? You can insulate it to help out with some heat loss. If you find the opening too big to the cook chamber you can always close part of the hole off with some flat bar later.


----------



## truckerbob (Apr 16, 2013)

According to the calculator, I'm at 52%, but I'm hoping the larger and longer openings help with the heat transfer.  I will be installing a RF plate, I will have to look at Dragons Breaths build!


----------



## truckerbob (Apr 23, 2013)

I was able to get some work done, and thought I'd share some pics.













IMG_20130419_121907.jpg



__ truckerbob
__ Apr 23, 2013






Welded a 1 1/4" to 1" nipple on the bottom for a drain.













IMG_20130421_190321.jpg



__ truckerbob
__ Apr 23, 2013


















IMG_20130421_190350.jpg



__ truckerbob
__ Apr 23, 2013


















IMG_20130421_190356.jpg



__ truckerbob
__ Apr 23, 2013


















IMG_20130423_185357.jpg



__ truckerbob
__ Apr 23, 2013






Rebar and 1/2" black pipe hinges never fail!













IMG_20130423_183933.jpg



__ truckerbob
__ Apr 23, 2013


















IMG_20130423_183940.jpg



__ truckerbob
__ Apr 23, 2013






A Harbor Freight welding hammer makes a good handle!


----------



## truckerbob (Apr 23, 2013)

I was also given this monster, I need to decide what to do with it!













IMG_20130422_173128.jpg



__ truckerbob
__ Apr 23, 2013


----------



## 05sprcrw (Apr 26, 2013)

Sweet, looks like you should make another one, you could possibly sell off to cover the cost of it plus some of the cost on your cooker.


----------



## okieleo (May 31, 2013)

Hey truckerbob you have any update for us. I am building one very similar to this and would like to see a few more detailed pictures about your RF plate you were gonna install. Any tips or tricks you can give would be helpful as well.

.... and a small bit of peer pressure....


----------



## truckerbob (May 31, 2013)

Sorry, got busy with work, family and scouts! I spent some time in the sweatshop (errr garage) today, and I'll post some more pics tonight.


----------



## truckerbob (May 31, 2013)

So, I haven't had enough time to work on this project... but I guess thats the story of my life.













IMG_20130524_203656.jpg



__ truckerbob
__ May 31, 2013


















IMG_20130524_203700.jpg



__ truckerbob
__ May 31, 2013






My son has been helping me when we have time.  He built the fire grates leaning against the garage door, and has enjoyed the chance to weld with dad.  I cut three 3x4 vents on the bottom of the fire box, and made a slider to open and close them.  I'll have to get a better picture later.













IMG_20130531_121457.jpg



__ truckerbob
__ May 31, 2013






Fitting the chimney, a piece of 6" well casing.













IMG_20130531_122310.jpg



__ truckerbob
__ May 31, 2013






Got the stack fitted, good thing I am using a MIG welder, that gap on the lower right was close to an inch wide!













IMG_20130531_134927.jpg



__ truckerbob
__ May 31, 2013






Got the stack welded in today!

OkieLEO, the flat plate leaning up against the ladder is my deflector.  I'll post some pics once I get it welded in.













IMG_20130505_190402.jpg



__ truckerbob
__ May 31, 2013






I scored a trailer for the smoker for $50, I still cant believe that!


----------



## truckerbob (Jun 13, 2013)

OK, I finally got it put together!!!













IMG_20130609_202351.jpg



__ truckerbob
__ Jun 13, 2013






It is bigger, and heavier than I expected it to turn out, but that well casing for a chimney doesnt help!













IMG_20130609_202410.jpg



__ truckerbob
__ Jun 13, 2013






I wrestled with the idea of 2 thermometers, but decided on one in the center (for now)

I had to put the angle iron braces across the door to try to keep everything square.  On the positive side, they give me somewhere to clamp the door closed, and the bottom ones function as a handle too.  They dont get too hot to grab.













IMG_20130609_202426.jpg



__ truckerbob
__ Jun 13, 2013






Picked up a 6" cast damper for $5 at a local garden center... go figure!  It doesnt "seal" the chimney, but I can fine tune the temp by opening and closing it.













IMG_20130609_202533.jpg



__ truckerbob
__ Jun 13, 2013






Heat deflector and cooking rack.













IMG_20130609_202641.jpg



__ truckerbob
__ Jun 13, 2013






Firebox with end damper closed (and ashes from my test burn)













IMG_20130609_202652.jpg



__ truckerbob
__ Jun 13, 2013






End damper open. The dampers are just sheet metal for now, I'm really not sure how much they help.  If I decide I need them, I'll have a friend plasma cut me some 1/8" dampers that look better.  If not, I'll just cap them off.













IMG_20130609_202706.jpg



__ truckerbob
__ Jun 13, 2013






Another pic from the back side.













IMG_20130609_202832.jpg



__ truckerbob
__ Jun 13, 2013






Chimney and cooking rack.

Im taking it to a neighbors in 2 weeks to have the whole thing sandblasted so I can paint it up right.  He quoted me a fair price, maybe he'll take a brisket in trade!


----------



## truckerbob (Jun 13, 2013)

Ok, now the fun stuff! 

On 1 chimney of charcoal, I was able to get the temp up to 195F, and I came close to 350F with 2 chimneys of charcoal, with the bottom dampers open, and the flue closed.

2 chimneys of charcoal, 1 decent sized chunk of wood will maintain 230F for 1:45 without messing around with it, and 2 hours if I start opening dampers, and closing the flue.

I am really surprised at how well the heat transfers to the cooking chamber, I figured I'd be adding charcoal by the bag, not by the chimney.

Ive started my first cook tonight, I'll keep updating!


----------



## truckerbob (Jun 13, 2013)

So, what do you do with a smoker with a 15 sq ft cooking area?













IMG_20130613_004159.jpg



__ truckerbob
__ Jun 13, 2013






You do 1 brisket, 2 fresh picnics, 2 chickens, and some sausage!


----------



## truckerbob (Jun 13, 2013)

IMG_20130613_214956.jpg



__ truckerbob
__ Jun 13, 2013






I really hate skinning the fresh picnics, but IMO, they make the best pulled pork!













IMG_20130613_215521.jpg



__ truckerbob
__ Jun 13, 2013






Seasoned and rubbed with a combination of Rufus Teague and my own rub.













IMG_20130613_220103.jpg



__ truckerbob
__ Jun 13, 2013






Hard to believe thats almost 25 pounds of pork on that smoker...


----------



## truckerbob (Jun 13, 2013)

IMG_20130613_231757.jpg



__ truckerbob
__ Jun 13, 2013






Brisket is trimmed, and cross cut for the marinade













IMG_20130613_232130.jpg



__ truckerbob
__ Jun 13, 2013






Marinating over night, it will go on at 8am tomorrow.

Ive had people look at me cross-eyed when I tell them I make a marinated brisket.  It is called a "Fiesta Brisket", and it gives the brisket a hint of fajita seasoning taste.  Ive done a few of them now, and everyone loves them!  The recipe comes from the "Big Book of BBQ" cookbook.  I know I cant post it (copyright), but I have made some changes, and maybe I'll share my take on it when I get it perfected.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 14, 2013)

Bob, evening.... I'm really glad the smoker build work out well for you....  It looks like it will be fuel efficient and do a great job of grub....   Throw some beans in there and some veggies and you are on your way to a great dinner....    I'm standing by for your "perfected" Fiesta Brisket.....  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    .....   

Dave


----------



## truckerbob (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks Dave! I found out the hard way that the smoker likes briquets over lump, and I swear by my lump charcoal. I only got an hour out of a chimney of lump. I've got a double batch of my wife's kick butt calico beans to put on in the morning, and who needs vegetable??? Just kidding, I've planted a whole garden, and I'm on year 2 of my asparagus bed... Next year I can start cutting!


----------



## truckerbob (Jun 14, 2013)

IMG_20130614_010214.jpg



__ truckerbob
__ Jun 14, 2013





Picnics, 3 hours in.


----------



## truckerbob (Jun 14, 2013)

IMG_20130614_054815.jpg



__ truckerbob
__ Jun 14, 2013






Just checked the picnics, 8 hours in.


----------



## truckerbob (Jun 14, 2013)

IMG_20130614_075929.jpg



__ truckerbob
__ Jun 14, 2013






Brisket and chickens just went in the smoker, 10 hours to go!


----------



## truckerbob (Jun 14, 2013)

IMG_20130614_114447.jpg



__ truckerbob
__ Jun 14, 2013





6 hours until dinner.


----------



## okieleo (Jun 14, 2013)

Lookin good Bob!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 14, 2013)

truckerbob said:


> IMG_20130614_075929.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good!

I hope that your chickens aren't smoking for 10 hours, or if they are that you get them through the 40*-140* in 4 hours!


----------



## truckerbob (Jun 14, 2013)

No, not 10 hours on the chickens, I've just had bad luck with having them done when I'm ready for them. Erring on the side of caution!


----------



## truckerbob (Jun 14, 2013)

In fact, the chickens just came off, picnics are at 177, and the brisket is at 158. Everything is coming together!


----------



## scdigger (Jun 19, 2013)

truckerbob said:


> I was also given this monster, I need to decide what to do with it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey TruckerBob,

You might check out and follow my thread on my build I just started today. I have a 120 gallon tank like this and we are doing an upright build with it...maybe an idea...

Greg


----------



## truckerbob (Jun 21, 2013)

scdigger said:


> Hey TruckerBob,
> 
> You might check out and follow my thread on my build I just started today. I have a 120 gallon tank like this and we are doing an upright build with it...maybe an idea...
> 
> Greg


Thanks Greg, I'm in on that thread.


----------

